# Our old boy Reuben and vet visit today.



## Jhoovr (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello. Well first off have to say that I will be lookin for new vet before our new pup comes home in July. 
Our vet visit today wasn't very helpful. She weighed Reuben (11 years old and he has lost 10 lbs. in the last year and she didn't seem concerned?) I guess I am. He also is very lumpy everywhere and he has had a slow growing cancerous tumor removes about 3 years ago from the hip area that she originally thought was going to be a simple cyst removal and the darned thing was attached to bone. Large, deep incision that was! The surgery for that "took longer and was more complicated than she expected so her brother who practices with her finished the surgery". When the report came back cancerous (two types and I was so upset I don't even remember what they were because she blew it off as unimportant).
Sorry to vent but am I just overreacting from a past bad experience or should I be concerned with the weight loss and lumps and bumps on him. Oh... he also does this thing where he seems to be clearing his throat/dry heaving sounds daily, several times a day. Any ideas what that is?
Thanks,
Julie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I would also be concerned if my dog lost 10 pounds in a year--you definitely need to find a new vet! The lumps could be fatty tumors but someone should definitely check them out to be sure. 

The throat clearning/coughing sound could possibly be from scarring on the lungs. Chama has this and it's very common in older dogs. I had an x-ray done of her lungs and heart to find out why she was coughing and that's when we saw the scarring. I was concerned that it might be cancer. 

Combined with the weight loss (in your dog's case) and history of cancer I would be even more concerned. 

When you find the new vet you should also do senior bloodwork. 

And I would be finding that new vet and going there Monday!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I hate to say this but my old girl's first symptom of lung cancer was the throatclearing/cough sound. She was almost 12. We investigated since it can also indicate congestive heart failure. Get a new vet, get x-rays and as BowWowMeow said, senior blood panel should be done regularly. Good luck with your old fellow.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Definitely go to another vet. Trust your gut instincts.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, new vet, and with that, a full blood panel to start with, and the new vet, if will probably want to do more than just that.

I would recommend, before doing anything, ask your vet for copies of pertinant records, like a copy of the pathology report from the tumor, and any bloodwork, other surgeries, etc. You can have all your records transferred to a new vet too, so I guess it depends on how much is on file with your old vet.


----------

